

The end of an era - Windows 3.x - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7707016.stm

======
pistoriusp
I'm suprised that the only killed it off now, I didn't realise people used it
in embedded systems.

Does this mean that it becomes vaporware now?

~~~
parenthesis
Abandonware, I think you mean.

~~~
pistoriusp
Yup, thanks :)

------
bprater
Wow, totally didn't realize you could still buy that old horse. Them were the
days, mmmhmmm.

